# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Femibion Natal 1  - opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Femibion Natal 1,
gorąco polecam ten zestaw witamin, jest on całkowicie bezpieczny, stosowałam go podczas ciąży i naprawdę czułam się bardzo dobrze ....  :Smile:

----------

